# Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.



## blaidd (2. Juli 2013)

*Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Whistleblower Edward Snowden hat insgesamt 21 Gesuche für Asyl an verschiedene Länder gesandt. Das Angebot Putins, der ihm unter dem Vorbehalt, keine weiteren den USA schädigenden Enthüllungen mehr zu veröffentlichen, Asylrecht einräumt, hat er abgelehnt.

Eins der Asylgesuche geht auch nach Deutschland.

Die Grünen haben bereits einen Brief mit dem Titel "Schutz für Edward Snowden" an Angela Merkel gesandt und üben so Druck auf die Bundeskanzlerin aus. Darin fordern sie die Kanzlerin dazu auf, Snowden nach §22 des Aufenthaltgesetzes Aufenthaltserlaubnis zu gewähren.
Quelle: Spiegel

Der geneigte Bundesbürger hat mit dieser Petition ebenfalls die Chance dazu.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ich Respektiere Snowden seine taten, aber das dümmste was er machen könnte ist eigentlich nach Deutschland zu kommen. Wir sind das Nr. 1 Überwachungsland der USA wer weis wie viele NSA Mitarbeiter hier leben die Snowden heimlich in die USA bringen könnten oder ihn aus versehen mit dem Auto Überfahren. Meiner Meinung nach sollte er nach China gehen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Oder nach Russland. Den Asyl angebot aus Russland hat er aber aus welchen gründen auch immer abgelehnt.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Putin wollte das er schweigt


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Oder nach Russland. Den Asyl angebot aus Russland hat er aber aus welchen gründen auch immer abgelehnt.



Das Problem an Russland ist sie sind wie fast alle Länder der irgend wie von der USA abhängig und müssen vor denen den schwan... einziehen. Bei China hingegen ist die USA abhängig und China hat auch eine verdammt Große Armee also sind sie eins der wenigen Länder die auf die Meinung der USA einen Dreck geben und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Yassen (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Das Problem an Russland ist sie sind wie fast alle Länder der irgend wie von der USA abhängig und müssen vor denen den schwan... einziehen.


 

Wo ist denn russland von der Usa abhängig ?
Und er könnte nur aus völkerrechtlichen Gründen aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Das gleiche gilt auch für Russland und Russland ist aufkeinenfall von der USA abhängig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juli 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Das Problem an Russland ist sie sind wie fast alle Länder der irgend wie von der USA abhängig und müssen vor denen den schwan... einziehen. Bei China hingegen ist die USA abhängig und China hat auch eine verdammt Große Armee also sind sie eins der wenigen Länder die auf die Meinung der USA einen Dreck geben und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen.


China könnte der USA das Genick brechen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Schuss abzufeuern und die Aktion würde nicht mal lange dauern.


----------



## HORICAN (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ich würde aber auch nicht freiwillig nach Russland gehen naja es bleibt ihm ja nicht viel übrig... mal gucken was passiert


----------



## Scalon (2. Juli 2013)

Hat nicht Deutschland ein Auslieferungsabkommen mit den USA? Ich meine das habe ich heute mal gehört...


----------



## Unbr3akable (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Scalon schrieb:


> Hat nicht Deutschland ein Auslieferungsabkommen mit den USA? Ich meine das habe ich heute mal gehört...


 
Ja, die Süddeutsche hat dazu einen netten Artikel


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

snowden

kann zu mir kaffee und kuchen kein problem
hab noch ne ecke frei 


ich glaube kaum das deutschland in aufnehmen würde (die USA sind doch unsere besten freunde das geht ja nun wirklich nicht KOTZ)


----------



## hodenbussard (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Da die U.S.A. ein Rechtsstaat mit demokratisch gewählter Regierung ist,wird ein Asylantrag eh abgelehnt,zumindest in Deutschland.


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Deutschland kann ihn formell gar nicht aufnehmen, weil ein entsprechender Antrag von deutschem Boden aus gestellt werden muß...
Ausserdem hat er keinen gültigen Pass


----------



## blaidd (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

@Highspeedpingu: Das ginge aber beispielsweise von einer Deutschen Botschaft aus (jedenfalls meines Wissens).
Der Aufnahmeantrag nach $22 funktioniert aber auch so.

Wenn ihm außerdem die Todesstrafe drohen könnte (weiß man bei den Amis ja nie ), dürfte er nach Deutschem Recht nicht ausgeliefert werden. Da sich außerdem das Bundesanwaltschaft mit dem Thema befasst, könnte er auch ins Zeugenschutzprogramm aufgenommen werden.

Aber im Grunde stimmt's: Wirklich gute Chancen, in Deutschland aufgenommen zu werden, hat er nicht. Außerdem ist da ja immer noch das Problem mit der Auslieferungsvereinbarung.

Trotzdem kann man mit der Petition Merkel unter Druck setzen. Sobald die 10.000 Unterschriften gesammelt sind, _muss_ sie sich mit dem Thema befassen. Ist nicht so, dass das Volk keine Macht hätte.
Außerdem kann man den Amis damit auf den Senkel gehen 

[EDIT:] Der von den Grünen geforderte Aufnahmevertrag wurde von der Bundesregierung abgeleht.


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Glaubt ihr wirklich nur die NSA überwacht deutsche User. Hier mal 2 Registryeinträge, die alles andere sind als Klasse. Es existiert kein Objekt sondern nur inkrementierte Werte. Leider ist das auf erster Ebene verschlüsselt aber darunter stehts im Klartext, da ich immer weis wo oder wie ich Mukke transferier konnte ich schnell ersehn was die Wert bedeuten. Irgend ein Miniserver der CIA kommt unerkannt durch den CIA expliziten Eingang rein, sodass nichtmal Bill selbst es merken würde. Dann sammelt der die Daten(was auch immer) und schickt bei einem festgesetzten Limit das Ergebnis woraufhin entschieden wird ob man intensiver weiter gräbt oder das Ding einfach vergisst. Ich weis nur dass ich k.P. hab wo oder wie der mini Server im System hängt. Leider funktioniert der auch wenn sämtliche Remode Funktionen off sind. Rein kommt er einfach über einen von MS bereitgestellten 2. Socklel. Deswegen keine Chance ihn zu finden.

Zu den Daten. Hier wird erst mal festgestellt ob Apple MP3 Player verwendet werden indem einfach mal nach den Itunes gefragt wird. Er zählt alle MP3 Player die angeschlossen waren einzeln. 
So, dann zählt er MP3 Tracks 
1. legal über Istore,
2. alle die auf den Rechner kopiert wurden
3. alle die auf einen Player kopiert wurden
4. alle die von den Playern gelöscht wurden
5. gesamt transferiert

Dann hält er noch den Zeitrahmen fest.

und..noch mehr. Nur explizit Musiktitel und deren Transferart

Ich weis zwar nicht wo er ist aber die wissen auch nicht, dass die Daten ich verdreh wie ich lustig bin.

Ich hätte es nie gemerkt, wenn ich nicht alle Mukke nur mit Laptop managen würde. Die Ausnahme, n Kumplel bringt sein Player, dann hol ich sein auf mein PC und schie ihm das gewünschte drauf. 
Das kommt tatsächlich nur 1 mal alle 2 Jahre vor, sodas ich mir schnell ein Bild machen konnte von dem hier was gezählt wird. Ich hab nix frissiert, bis jetzt, dann haben sie wenigstens ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. Ich weis aber dass ich beim nächsten mal Transfer das so dreh, dass sie mich ab da für totlangweilig halten werden. Trotzdem behalt ich immer ne aktuelle Sicherung, nicht dass ich mich noch mit falsch frisiert selbst verrate. 

Soviel zum Thema Hyberwachung.


```
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-682003330-1303643608-1801674531-1003_Classes\CLSID\{72BA206E-8653-4fd4-A4A2-1E5954AA00C2}]
"5918569797E09F35"="18"
"440D54AA8AF58E3D"="12"
"580950B697F5823D87"="194D31F5CEB1D97DD280"
"481244AA97E58A29"="1A"
"5E0E54A082F8883F97D844"="1A"
"651845B38CF3800687C45987DD"="1B"
"420D5EA0BCE493208DC444BED055DE4781249173A4516A5469A260E1A85073"="184B01"
"420D5EA0BCE08F34BDD0598DC165E2449B2984"="194902"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-682003330-1303643608-1801674531-1003_Classes\CLSID\{72BA206E-8653-4fd4-A4A2-1E5954AA00C2}\CIA_INFO]
"ITunesVersion"=""
"CIAVersion"="1.1"
"splash_start_time_2"="2"
"before_reg_openItem"="1"
"before_reg_dayCounter"="0"
"DeviceList"="6U64328DV8T"
"DeviceCount"="1"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceSN"="6U64328DV8T"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceFamilyID"="9"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceOSVersion"="1.1.1"
"6U64328DV8TFirstDate"="2011-02-06T05:43:50"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceUseCount"="10"
"6U64328DV8TLastDate"="2011-02-07T23:12:06"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceToLocal"="360"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceAddFile"="243"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceDelFile"="573"
"6U64328DV8TInstallToIPod"="4"
"help"="2"
"changeSkin"="1"
"splash_start_time_1"="6"
"PreviewCount"="41"
"6U64328DV8TEditID3"="1"
"6U64328DV8TDeviceNewPlaylist"="4"
"crashcount"="5"
"6U64328DV8TFilterCounts"="1"
```


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Eindeutig ein Fall für Galileo Mystery.
Nur weil da zufällig CIA dabei steht? _Die_ warten bestimmt nur darauf, dass DU eine _irgendwie organisierte_ MP3 Datei verbreitest.
_Die_ würden dann vermutlich auch noch, um es zu verstecken, CIA in den regkey schreiben. 

Holt die Fackeln! Lasst die Hexenjagd beginnen!


----------



## omega™ (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Also laut Google, stehen die Zeichen CIA bei so ziemlich jedem Konvertierungsprogramm drin.
Ansonsten wie *XT1024* es bereits sagte, ist es ein Fall für Galileo Mystery.
Die Kontaktdaten für Themenvorschläge findet man unter:

ProSieben.de - Service: Kontakt & Hilfe - Programm


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> China könnte der USA das Genick brechen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Schuss abzufeuern und die Aktion würde nicht mal lange dauern.


 DU meinst wohl andersrum. China müsste nur mal ihre Schulden eintreiben....

Die USA sind überschuldet bis über beiden Ohren und sind darauf angewiesen, das Staaten wie China nicht ihr Geld wollen...

PS:
Die USA haben kaum noch Industrie. Wenn China da einfach mal die Lieferungen einstellen würde, würden die USA schneller zusammenbrechen als du schauen kannst. Binnen weniger Monate würde da nichts mehr gehen, weil Ersatzteile usw usw usw fehlen würden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ne tolle Petition - und anstatt sie direkt beim richtigen Gremium einzureichen (Petitionenausschuss des Bundestages - auch der hat eine Seite für online Petitionszeichnungen: https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/) wie es beispielsweise bei "Killerspielen" oder ACTA-ähnlichen Dingen geschehen ist weicht der Ersteller auf irgendeine Zweitseite aus was wieder gefühlt Hunderte von unnötigen Hürden mehr in den Weg legt (Evaluierung der Fremdseite, der "Unterschriften" usw.)  sollte es überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ihr meint doch beide das China mehr Macht hat.


----------



## Deeron (2. Juli 2013)

@Achtbit: So viel zum Thema die CIA spioniert dich aus ^^ http://cia-unerase.software.informer.com/


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ne tolle Petition - und anstatt sie direkt beim richtigen Gremium einzureichen (Petitionenausschuss des Bundestages - auch der hat eine Seite für online Petitionszeichnungen: https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/) wie es beispielsweise bei "Killerspielen" oder ACTA-ähnlichen Dingen geschehen ist weicht der Ersteller auf irgendeine Zweitseite aus was wieder gefühlt Hunderte von unnötigen Hürden mehr in den Weg legt (Evaluierung der Fremdseite, der "Unterschriften" usw.)  sollte es überhaupt funktionieren.


 Das ist schon ok. Die Sache ist eh durch und soll ja eher "nur" ein politisches Signal geben, denn rechtlich bindend zu sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Das Signal hätte man auf der offiziellen Seite auch (eher noch stärker da der Petitionsausschuss gezwungen ist die Petition zu bearbeiten, so muss er gar nichts tun) - nur dass man hier die Zusatzoption hätte, dass ab 50.000 Stimmen die Nummer auf die Tagesordnung des Bundestages MUSS.

Die Nutzung einer Zweitseite bietet absolut keinen Vorteil, ich sehe da nur Nachteile.


----------



## Heumond (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Am Ende ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die USA ihn bekommt, das wird wohl bei den meisten Ländern auf der Welt der Fall sein. 
Verplaudert sich ein Russischer/Chinesischer Geheimdienstler würde dieser wohl nicht mehr zu lange leben, die USA wird wohl nur noch kein Abschussbefehl erteilt haben weil es gerade in der Öffentlichkeit ist.

Sich darüber zu empören das ein Geheimdienst diverse Überwachungen durchführt ist doch echt quatsch, ich denke solche bespitzelungen gibt es in jede Seite. 
Ich sehe kein Grund warum Deutschland Herrn Snowden aufnehmen sollte, er ist nunmal ein Verräter und damit für mich kein Sympathisant. Wegen dieser Person würde ich das politische Gefüge zwischen USA-DE nicht belasten wollen.

Btw. China ist auch nicht einfach mal unabhängig/er als andere große Staaten. China bezieht Technologie aus aller Welt und verkauft dann ebenso in alle Welt, die Wirtschaft ist so verstrickt einfach 1 Land wie die USA da herausnehmen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die USA ihn bekommt, das wird wohl bei den meisten Ländern auf der Welt der Fall sein.
> Verplaudert sich ein Russischer/Chinesischer Geheimdienstler würde dieser wohl nicht mehr zu lange leben, die USA wird wohl nur noch kein Abschussbefehl erteilt haben weil es gerade in der Öffentlichkeit ist.


Definitiv. Der wäre schon lange in Quantanamo oder direkt tot, wenn er nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen würde...



> Sich darüber zu empören das ein Geheimdienst diverse Überwachungen durchführt ist doch echt quatsch, ich denke solche bespitzelungen gibt es in jede Seite.


Wenn sowas aber raus kommt, verstößt es z.B. gegen deutsches Recht. Erst heute sind zwei russische Spione zu langjährigen Haftstrafen verurteilt worden. Man darf sich halt nicht erwischen lassen, genau das ist aber hier bei den USA eingetreten. Die müssen daher auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


> Ich sehe kein Grund warum Deutschland Herrn Snowden aufnehmen sollte, er ist nunmal ein Verräter und damit für mich kein Sympathisant. Wegen dieser Person würde ich das politische Gefüge zwischen USA-DE nicht belasten wollen.


BITTE WAS????

Wird jetzt wie im Mittelalter der Überbringer schon schlechten Nachrichten aufgeknüpft?  Aber sonst gehts noch? Er selbst hat damit NICHTS zu tun, und sollte eigentlich direkt ein Stellenangebot vom BND bekommen. Scheis auf die Amis, und was Sie davon halten. Was wir von der Bespitzelung halten würden war ihnen ja auch scheis egal.... 



> Btw. China ist auch nicht einfach mal unabhängig/er als andere große Staaten. China bezieht Technologie aus aller Welt und verkauft dann ebenso in alle Welt, die Wirtschaft ist so verstrickt einfach 1 Land wie die USA da herausnehmen funktioniert nicht.


 China ist aber groß genug, um den Rest der Welt nicht wirklich zu brauchen. Die sind unabhängig, und das schlimmste was Ihnen passieren kann ist, dass Sie einige Jahre zurück fallen in der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung, aber das ist im Prinzip scheis egal. Es ist keine Demokratie, also interessiert es nen feuchten Dreck, ob es einzelnen schlechter geht... Müssen halt wieder mehr auf die Reisfelder und schon ist das Problem gelöst.....


----------



## Heumond (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wird jetzt wie im Mittelalter der Überbringer schon schlechten Nachrichten aufgeknüpft?  Aber sonst gehts noch? Er selbst hat damit NICHTS zu tun, und sollte eigentlich direkt ein Stellenangebot vom BND bekommen. Scheis auf die Amis, und was Sie davon halten. Was wir von der Bespitzelung halten würden war ihnen ja auch scheis egal....


Ja natürlich hat er damit selbst nichts zu tun aber wer soll dafür bitte vor ein Gericht gestellt werden? Sicherlich nicht der Amerikanische Bürger und sicher nicht hunderte von Geheimdienstoffizieren der USA.
Das Stellenangebot kann dann gleich erweitert werden: Jedes Land bekommt einen Mitarbeiter des BND und im Gegenzug bekommen wir einen von jedem anderen Land, da es sich so anhört das die Geheimhaltung komplett aufgehoben wird.

Er hat streng geheime Informationen veruntreut. Damit ist er ein Verräter oder nicht? Die USA hätte ihn sicherlich auch für andere Informationen die geheim sind vor Gericht stellen wollen, egal wie wichtig diese nun sind. 
Stelle dir mal vor Deutsche BND´ler fangen an munter drauf los zu erzählen, wäre das wünschenswert für Deutschland? Der Sachverhalt ist nunmal das er Informationen weitergibt welche er nicht hätte weitergeben dürfen. 

Dein Vergleich mit dem Mittelalter ist doch Murks, würde der Überbringer aufgeknüpft werden hätte er sich direkt in Russland eine Kugel gefangen.


> China ist aber groß genug, um den Rest der Welt nicht wirklich zu brauchen. Die sind unabhängig, und das schlimmste was Ihnen passieren kann ist, dass Sie einige Jahre zurück fallen in der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung, aber das ist im Prinzip scheis egal. Es ist keine Demokratie, also interessiert es nen feuchten Dreck, ob es einzelnen schlechter geht... Müssen halt wieder mehr auf die Reisfelder und schon ist das Problem gelöst.....


Die Frage ist dann aber wer hat etwas von der Industrie wenn das Volk kein guten Lebensstandart hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> Er hat streng geheime Informationen veruntreut. Damit ist er ein Verräter oder nicht?


 
Ich finde das ist etwas zu einfach gedacht. Natürlich ist er das wenn man es sich so oberflächlich betrachtet.

Aber nehmen wir mal ein extremes Beispiel (ums zu verdeutlichen): Wenn in einer Institution im Geheimen etwa Menschen gefoltert würden und jemand der Eingeweihten würde es draußen erzählen -  wäre er dann ein Verräter? Sicherlich. Aber wäre es richtig gewesen zu schweigen? Sicher nicht.

Ich sehe es schon so dass Snowden des Verrats schuldig ist, halte aber die Schuld, über solche Dinge nicht zu reden wenn solche Sauereien auf weltweiter Ebene ablaufen für weitaus größer.

Im dem Zusammenhang würde ich auch das hier aufgreifen:


Heumond schrieb:


> Stelle dir mal vor Deutsche BND´ler fangen an munter drauf los zu erzählen, wäre das wünschenswert für Deutschland?


 
...und sagen: Je nachdem welche Informationen hier ans Tageslicht kämen wäre das auf jeden Fall wünschenswert!

Was meinst du denn was hier los wäre wenn jeder wüsste, was hier los ist?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> Ja natürlich hat er damit selbst nichts zu tun aber wer soll dafür bitte vor ein Gericht gestellt werden? Sicherlich nicht der Amerikanische Bürger und sicher nicht hunderte von Geheimdienstoffizieren der USA.
> Das Stellenangebot kann dann gleich erweitert werden: Jedes Land bekommt einen Mitarbeiter des BND und im Gegenzug bekommen wir einen von jedem anderen Land, da es sich so anhört das die Geheimhaltung komplett aufgehoben wird.


Na natürlich jedweden, der gegen geltendes Recht in Deutschland verstoßen hat, also auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet uns ausspioniert hat. Das sind dann im Zweifel auch 10, 20 oder 1000 Persoenen. Das ist völlig scheis egal. Wenn irgendwas verwanzt wurde, oder in Computersysteme eingedrungen wurde, die auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der BRD stehen. 

Und warum sollte man das Stellenangebot nicht ausbauen? Der BND hat die AUFGABE! so etwas zu tun, wenn es zum Nutzen der BRD ist! Auf der anderen Seite geht das natürlich nicht, weil es gegen nationales Recht der BRD verstoßen würde, eben Hochverrat wäre. Dast ist ja das tolle an souveränen Staaten mit nationalen Gesetzen. Sie müssen sich nur an sich selbst halten 



> Er hat streng geheime Informationen veruntreut.


Nicht die von der BRD, also WAYNE!



> Damit ist er ein Verräter oder nicht?


NICHT DER BRD ALSO WAYNE! Er ist eben KEIN Verräter aus der Sicht Deutschlands, sondern ein Informant. Im Kalten Krieg hättest du den als Doppelagent angeworben und gut bezahlt...



> Die USA hätte ihn sicherlich auch für andere Informationen die geheim sind vor Gericht stellen wollen, egal wie wichtig diese nun sind.


Und das hat welche Relevanz?



> Stelle dir mal vor Deutsche BND´ler fangen an munter drauf los zu erzählen, wäre das wünschenswert für Deutschland? Der Sachverhalt ist nunmal das er Informationen weitergibt welche er nicht hätte weitergeben dürfen.


Das ist aber etwas KOMPLETT! anderes, weil sich der BND damit des Hochverrats usw schuldig gemacht hätte, da er gegen das nationale Recht, das für IHN! gilt, verstoßen hätte....

Nochmals. Was mit den Amis und ihren Gesetze abgeht, kann uns SCHEIS! egal sein, wenn es um unsere nationale Sicherheit, und die Interessen der BRD im Allgemeinen geht....


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Sich darüber zu empören das ein Geheimdienst diverse Überwachungen durchführt ist doch echt quatsch, ich denke solche bespitzelungen gibt es in jede Seite.
> Ich sehe kein Grund warum Deutschland Herrn Snowden aufnehmen sollte, er ist nunmal ein Verräter und damit für mich kein Sympathisant. Wegen dieser Person würde ich das politische Gefüge zwischen USA-DE nicht belasten wollen.
> ...


Diese Ansicht halte ich für extrem kurzsichtig: Die Geschichte hat uns tatsächlich gelehrt, dass "der Zweck heiligt die Mittel" niemals eine gute Rechtfertigung für eine Tat ist.
Aber: Dieser Mann hat keinen Mord begangen, dieser Mann hat keinen (direkt greifbarem) Schaden an phyischen Personen oder Objekten verursacht:
Er hat nur gegen einen Arbeitsvertrag mit einem Geheimdienst verstoßen:
Das, was dieser Geheimdienst getan hat, ist in höchsten Maße illegal.

Und die Amerikanische Verfassung enthält, ähnlich der deutschen. halt eben auch das Recht und die Pflicht zum Widerstand gegen eine nicht rechtmäßige Ordnung:
Von daher ist die Sache eigentlich klar:
Vertragsbruch<Verfassungsverletzung -> In dieser Situation hat Snowden die einzig korrekte Entscheidung getroffen!


----------



## Heumond (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist etwas zu einfach gedacht. Natürlich ist er das wenn man es sich so oberflächlich betrachtet.


Es ist aber genauso oberflächlich zu behaupten geheime Informationen weitergeben sei kein großes Problem. 
In deinem Beispiel steht allerdings kein Rechtsstaat hinter der die ganze Sache genehmigt. Ich denke nicht bei der NSA ist die ganze Überwachung nur eine fixe Idee gewesen, da gibt es sicherlich Berge von Akten welche die Verhältnissmäßigkeit beurteilen, Ausarbeitungen über die Wirksamkeit, Wirtschaftlichkeit und letzten Endes auch über die Durchführung. Das kann man nicht mit einer Organisation im Keller vergleichen. 
Ein Staat kann halt in seiner Gesamtheit nicht völlig moralisch funktionieren und bei der Moral hat nochmal jeder andere Vorstellungen.



> Was meinst du denn was hier los wäre wenn jeder wüsste, was hier los ist?


Es würden alle lachen wie kaputt die Welt eigentlich ist oder Krieg/Tod/Verderben.

@Skysnake
Nur weil es diesmal kein Deutscher war der hier Informationen weitergibt ist für dich alles gut und er darf gerne nach Deutschland einreisen? Kommt bestimmt nicht bei jeder Verhandlung gut den Ruf zu haben Staatsfeinde aufzunehmen.
Jetzt mal weiter gedacht, Deutscher Mitarbeiter selber Position gibt ähnlich brisante Daten weiter. Die USA stellt ihn direkt ein weil Deutsches Gesetz geht se ein SCHEIS an. Findest du es dann immernoch gut? Falls Ja dann können wir an dieser Stelle abbrechen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Sonderlich viel kapiert hast du wohl nicht, oder?
Ihr wurdet informiert, dass die USA gegen geltendes, deutsches Recht verstoßen und du verurteilst das?


----------



## Heumond (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ich habe mit keiner Silbe versucht die Aktionen der Nachrichtendienste in irgendeiner weise zu rechtfertigen. Das ist soweit ich gelesen habe aber auch nicht das Thema hier sondern eher ob man Snowden Asyl gewähren sollte oder nicht.
Wo wir beim Mittelalter waren gehen wir doch auf Auge um Auge zurück. USA bricht Deutsches recht, wir brechen jetzt auslieferungs Abkommen und sind dann quitt oder wie soll das laufen?
Snowden soll jetzt auch nicht von deutschen Behörden gesucht werden aber offiziell Asyl gewähren wäre wohl aus politischer Sicht nicht zu clever.

Von einem normalen Straftäter unterscheidet sich Snowden nur dadurch, dass die Informationen für Deutschland Interessant sind. Ich denke nicht das Deutschlands Geheimdienste ein weiße Weste haben und etwas zu verraten höchst unerwünscht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Nur weil es diesmal kein Deutscher war der hier Informationen weitergibt ist für dich alles gut und er darf gerne nach Deutschland einreisen? Kommt bestimmt nicht bei jeder Verhandlung gut den Ruf zu haben Staatsfeinde aufzunehmen.


Ach es kommt aber gut, vor Verhandunlungen ausgehorcht zu werden? 



> Jetzt mal weiter gedacht, Deutscher Mitarbeiter selber Position gibt ähnlich brisante Daten weiter. Die USA stellt ihn direkt ein weil Deutsches Gesetz geht se ein SCHEIS an. Findest du es dann immernoch gut? Falls Ja dann können wir an dieser Stelle abbrechen.


 Ja, genau so würden die USA handeln, daher gibt es auch nichts daran aus zu setzen, wenn wir uns so verhalten würden. Zudem wäre ICH! ziemlich froh darüber, wenn derartige Machenschaften publick werden würden. AUCH! wenn Sie von Deutschland ausgehen. Dann muss sich eben etwas ändern.



Heumond schrieb:


> Snowden soll jetzt auch nicht von deutschen Behörden gesucht werden aber offiziell Asyl gewähren wäre wohl aus politischer Sicht nicht zu clever.


Wieso nicht? Weil wir dann nicht unser Duckmäuserimage pflegen würden?



> Von einem normalen Straftäter unterscheidet sich Snowden nur dadurch, dass die Informationen für Deutschland Interessant sind. Ich denke nicht das Deutschlands Geheimdienste ein weiße Weste haben und etwas zu verraten höchst unerwünscht.


 FALSCH! Snowden unterscheidet sich diametral von einem jedweden Straftäter in der BRD, denn er hat KEIN! Gesetz der BRD gebrochen. Absolut keines. Nada. Rein gar keins.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sonderlich viel kapiert hast du wohl nicht, oder?
> Ihr wurdet informiert, dass die USA gegen geltendes, deutsches Recht verstoßen und du verurteilst das?


 
Was willst du machen? Obama vors Verfassungsgericht stellen? 

Deutsche Gesetze sind genau so wirkungslos für andere Staaten wie deren Gesetze für uns.


Ich sehe die ganze Geschichte mit ihm auch eher zwiespaltig. Aufjedenfall dürfte doch klar sein, das es egal ist ob Snowden gegen Deutschen Gesetz verstoßen hat, die veröffentlichungen hat er nicht hier gemacht und ist auch nicht an Deutsches Recht gebunden, genauso wenig wie die Amis. 
Laut Amerikanischem Recht ist Snowden halt Straftäter, genau wie wenn jemand bei uns geheime Informationen an andere Staaten oder Organisationen preisgeben würde. 

Wie war das nochmal bei uns? Jegliche Informationen die gegen den STaat gerichtet sind, sind verboten. Wäre in diesem Fall ja der Fall.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Heumond schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keiner Silbe versucht die Aktionen der Nachrichtendienste in irgendeiner weise zu rechtfertigen. Das ist soweit ich gelesen habe aber auch nicht das Thema hier sondern eher ob man Snowden Asyl gewähren sollte oder nicht.
> Wo wir beim Mittelalter waren gehen wir doch auf Auge um Auge zurück. USA bricht Deutsches recht, wir brechen jetzt auslieferungs Abkommen und sind dann quitt oder wie soll das laufen?
> Snowden soll jetzt auch nicht von deutschen Behörden gesucht werden aber offiziell Asyl gewähren wäre wohl aus politischer Sicht nicht zu clever.
> 
> Von einem normalen Straftäter unterscheidet sich Snowden nur dadurch, dass die Informationen für Deutschland Interessant sind. Ich denke nicht das Deutschlands Geheimdienste ein weiße Weste haben und etwas zu verraten höchst unerwünscht.


Ihr habt Abkommen mit den USA, aber die zeigen euch, was sie davon halten und wenn euch das gesteckt wird, sollte man nicht mal dankbar sein?
Was muss denn noch passieren? Müssen erst unerwünschte, den USA nicht gefällige Subjekte verschwinden?

Wenn es nach Leuten wie dir gehen würde, müsste jeder der euch was meldet schon ziemlich dämlich sein.

@Seeefe
Ja, wenn ich Führer wäre, würde ich das machen. 
Irgendjemand hat die USA ja schon mal wegen etwas angeklagt, hab aber vergessen, was es war und gebracht hat es sowieso nichts, aber zumindest wurde nicht einfach die Klappe gehalten.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich nur die NSA überwacht deutsche User.
> (...)


 
AchtBit es interessiert mich wirklich, was Du da rausgefunden hast, nur ist das was Du schreibst wirklich extrem schwer zu lesen und zu verstehen. 

Topic: 

Am seiner Stelle würde ich in Deutschland kein Asyl beantragen. Wenn er sich hier aufhält, ist ein kostenloses Flugticket in die USA wohl näher als er denkt.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Zufall, ich habe in den Klassen einen Server Hook gesucht und eine GUID drüber, die ich auch noch versehendlich angeklickt hab, hatte ichs gesehn.

Für alle anderen, ich bin auch nicht auf der Milchsuppen daher geschwommen. 1. weis ich was für Software ich am Rechner hab weil die ja nicht ohne Grund drauf ist, 2. CIA hieß sogar der Floppy Controller Chip für den C64 also ich bin mir sicher, dass die Kombination mehr als 1000mal in der Registry auftauch. Wie ihr das seht weis ich nicht aber aus meiner Sicht ist das getarnt wie die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen und 3. Welches Programm soll das bitte sein, dass eine eigene Starforce Chiffriermethode, anstelle der win32 Encrypt Funktion, verwendet und damit offensichtlich einzelne Dateiaktionen auf Musiktitel zählt_ ? 


Vielleicht wars der C64 Floppy Con. Chip, der sich als ROM Dump unter Windows selbstständig gemacht hat.  _


----------



## fire2002de (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ihr habt Abkommen mit den USA, aber die zeigen euch, was sie davon halten und wenn euch das gesteckt wird, sollte man nicht mal dankbar sein?
> Was muss denn noch passieren? Müssen erst unerwünschte, den USA nicht gefällige Subjekte verschwinden?
> 
> Wenn es nach Leuten wie dir gehen würde, müsste jeder der euch was meldet schon ziemlich dämlich sein.
> ...


 
meinst du nicht das Herr snowden andere Wege hatte es Deutschland erfahren zulassen ? Warum hat er sein "leben" kaputt gemacht ? denk mal darüber nach. sobald die Medien das Interesse an ihm verlieren wird es für ihn erst richtig gefährlich ^^ das nächste, und selbst wenn du den usa eines auf den Deckel gibt´s was dann ? willst du das Russland oder China ein auf Weltpolizei macht ?!?!  ich mag die USA absolut nicht aber die sind mir lieber als China oder Russland....


----------



## XT1024 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Wie ihr das seht weis ich nicht aber aus meiner  Sicht ist das getarnt wie die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen


 Ja sehr gut getarnt.


AchtBit schrieb:


> 3. Welches  Programm soll das bitte sein,


Diverse Audio-/Videokonverter u.a. von Xilisoft, mediAvatar (wohl alle vom gleichen Entwickler? ) machen das offenbar.


AchtBit schrieb:


> eine eigene Starforce  Chiffriermethode, anstelle der win32 Encrypt Funktion, verwendet und  damit offensichtlich einzelne Dateiaktionen auf Musiktitel zählt ?


Welcher Teil der Zählaktion ist denn verschlüsselt? Ich sehe da sehr viel Klartext. Ich würde bei der ominösen Geheimaktion ja nicht 90% als Klartext ablegen aber was weiß ich davon.

PS: iPod Nano 2g, silber, 4 GB?


----------



## Yassen (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ich würde da nur einwerfen wenn wir snowdon aufnehmen ist er sehr schnell in der Usa, weil wir einen Auslieferungsvertrag mit der Usa haben. das heißt wir müssen ihn wenn er auf deutschen boden ist ausliefern (ODER WIR KÜNDIGEN DEN VERTRAG)


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Das ist doch eine fabelhafte Idee


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



fire2002de schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das Herr snowden andere Wege hatte es Deutschland erfahren zulassen ? Warum hat er sein "leben" kaputt gemacht ? denk mal darüber nach. sobald die Medien das Interesse an ihm verlieren wird es für ihn erst richtig gefährlich ^^ das nächste, und selbst wenn du den usa eines auf den Deckel gibt´s was dann ? willst du das Russland oder China ein auf Weltpolizei macht ?!?!  ich mag die USA absolut nicht aber die sind mir lieber als China oder Russland....


Russland kann man schnell aushungern, wenn man ihnen nichts mehr abkauft und China wird uns früher oder später sowieso fertig machen, also wäre das egal. 
Man würde der USA allerdings sowieso nicht großartig schaden, wenn man etwas gegen sie unternimmt. Man müsste sie ja nur etwas in die Schranken weisen. 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine fabelhafte Idee


Stimmt, wieso auch nicht. 
Ihr seid sowieso schon ein Angriffsziel.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Yassen schrieb:


> Ich würde da nur einwerfen wenn wir snowdon aufnehmen ist er sehr schnell in der Usa, weil wir einen Auslieferungsvertrag mit der Usa haben. das heißt wir müssen ihn wenn er auf deutschen boden ist ausliefern (ODER WIR KÜNDIGEN DEN VERTRAG)


 

was sollten wir uns um diesen vertrag scheren - die amis scheren sich doch auch nicht wegen recht und gesetz...ich finde wir hätten ihn aufnehmen (und schützen) sollen (wollen doch mal sehen ob die sich nochmal eine Black-Op in Deutschland zu trauen, vor allem wenn die besten die wir haben den schützen würden!)

sorry, aber momentan habe ich einen regierungshass in mir der ist nimmer schön - bin froh nicht in berlin zu sein und auch nicht in der nähe zu wohnen - denn dieses USA-Kuschen ist einfach nur ******** (im moment muss man sich schämen Europäer zu sein, denn die netten regierungen hier protestieren zwar (ok bis auf die engländer, die klatschen ja sogar noch beifall und machen mit) aber sie tun NICHTS 

mfg LAX


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Einfaches Mittel. Im Semptember wählen gehen, und ein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle machen


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Einfaches Mittel. Im Semptember wählen gehen, und ein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle machen


 
ach man kann das kreuz richtig setzen ich dacht nur etwas weniger in die falsche richtung.(wobei ich eh nicht wählen kann muss bis zum nächsten mal warten.)


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



fire2002de schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das Herr snowden andere Wege  hatte es Deutschland erfahren zulassen ? Warum hat er sein "leben"  kaputt gemacht ? denk mal darüber nach. sobald die Medien das Interesse  an ihm verlieren wird es für ihn erst richtig gefährlich ^^ das nächste,  und selbst wenn du den usa eines auf den Deckel gibt´s was dann ?  willst du das Russland oder China ein auf Weltpolizei macht ?!?!   ich mag die USA absolut nicht aber die sind mir lieber als  China oder Russland....


 
Wenn er es jedoch auf andere  Wege an uns weiter gegeben hätte wäre es vermutlich nie an die  Öffentlichkeit gekommen, da unsere Regierung anscheinend davon wusste.  So hat er mir (und allen anderen Bürgern der BRD) einen großen Dienst  erwiesen.

Und zu den Einwänden mit dem Auslieferungsvertrag... Haben wir da nciht auch noch so eine Klausel oder ähnliches, die besagt, dass der Vertrag für einen Fall nichtig ist, sobald Menschenrechte verletzt werden? Und Snowden kann in den USA ja mal sowas von mit der Todesstrafe rechnen 

Für mich kommt die Klassifizierung als potenzielles Angriffsziel einer Kriegserklärung gleich. Angie Merkel hätte ruhig etwas bestimmter Obama gegenüber sein können. Alleine schon um potentielle Wähler zu generieren oder die BRD nicht als totalen Witz da stehen zu lassen, naja bei mir ist sie jetzt auf jeden Fall unten durch. Ich meine was halten wohl andere Staaten von uns, wenn wir uns einfach so ausspionieren und rumschubsen lassen ohne uns zu wehren oder wenigstens irgendwie darauf zu reagieren. Und das soll das stärkste Land der EU sein... Ich weiß ja nciht so ganz.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wenn er es jedoch auf andere  Wege an uns weiter gegeben hätte wäre es vermutlich nie an die  Öffentlichkeit gekommen, da unsere Regierung anscheinend davon wusste.  So hat er mir (und allen anderen Bürgern der BRD) einen großen Dienst  erwiesen.
> 
> Und zu den Einwänden mit dem Auslieferungsvertrag... Haben wir da nciht auch noch so eine Klausel oder ähnliches, die besagt, dass der Vertrag für einen Fall nichtig ist, sobald Menschenrechte verletzt werden? Und Snowden kann in den USA ja mal sowas von mit der Todesstrafe rechnen
> 
> Für mich kommt die Klassifizierung als potenzielles Angriffsziel einer Kriegserklärung gleich. Angie Merkel hätte ruhig etwas bestimmter Obama gegenüber sein können. Alleine schon um potentielle Wähler zu generieren oder die BRD nicht als totalen Witz da stehen zu lassen, naja bei mir ist sie jetzt auf jeden Fall unten durch. Ich meine was halten wohl andere Staaten von uns, wenn wir uns einfach so ausspionieren und rumschubsen lassen ohne uns zu wehren oder wenigstens irgendwie darauf zu reagieren. Und das soll das stärkste Land der EU sein... Ich weiß ja nciht so ganz.


 
Was andere von uns halten sollen? Die anderen werden doch genauso ausspioniert, wie wir, darum machen sich die anderen auch keine Gedanken darüber. 

Und Menschenrechte? Menschenrechte sind mE in unsere heutigen Welt nurn paar Sätze die auf Papier gebracht worden sind. 
Die werden irgendwann erst richtig Wirksam und Durchsätzungsfähig, sollte unsere liebe Welt zu einem großen Staat werden, anders wird man diese nie komplett durchsetze können. 

Unsere Welt ist einfach unbegreiflich, hat man das eine Verstanden, kommt das andere in die Quere und setzt das eine wieder außer Gefecht.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und Menschenrechte? Menschenrechte sind mE in unsere heutigen Welt nurn paar Sätze die auf Papier gebracht worden sind.


 
Na zum Glück bist du das nciht, der das erachten muss.
Ne aber ernsthaft, dass du so denkst finde ich wirklich schlimm 

Das es sich so eingebürgert hat heißt ja nicht, dass es so richtig ist. Unserer Gesellschaft fehlt der sinn zu reblieren.
Die Leute sollten mal wieder auf die Straße gehen aber leider macht niemand mehr den ersten Schritt (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Wenn man nach dem gehen würde, was du hier gerade propagierst, könnten wir gleich in den Krieg ziehen, und die "Untermenschen" alle platt machen, "Menschenrechte" sind ja eh nichts Wert nach dir...

Gehts noch? Die Menschheit ist ZUM GLÜCK! so weit, das man sich eben auf gewisse "Mindeststandards" geeinigt hat, und im großen und ganzen auch versucht sich daran zu halten, bzw eben jeder dem anderen ein bischen mit auf die Finger schaut, damit er sich daran hält. Nur weil jetzt einige meinen Sie müssten die Menschenrecht teilweise mit Füßen treten, soll man den Kopf in den Sand stecken oder wie? 

Nein, da heißt es aufstehen, den Mund aufmachen und SEINE! Rechte schützen.

Und bzgl "Ausspioniert"
Nein, die Freunde "zweiter Klasse", also Kanada, UK, Neuseeland und Australien werden nicht bestpitzelt durch Amerika... Da ist man dann nämlich wieder bei dem Punkt, das man das unter guten Freunden nicht macht, mit denen man eng zusammen arbeitet...


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dem gehen würde, was du hier gerade propagierst, könnten wir gleich in den Krieg ziehen, und die "Untermenschen" alle platt machen, "Menschenrechte" sind ja eh nichts Wert nach dir...
> 
> Gehts noch? Die Menschheit ist ZUM GLÜCK! so weit, das man sich eben auf gewisse "Mindeststandards" geeinigt hat, und im großen und ganzen auch versucht sich daran zu halten, bzw eben jeder dem anderen ein bischen mit auf die Finger schaut, damit er sich daran hält. Nur weil jetzt einige meinen Sie müssten die Menschenrecht teilweise mit Füßen treten, soll man den Kopf in den Sand stecken oder wie?
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du meinst Seeefe und nicht mich


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück bist du das nciht, der das erachten muss.
> Ne aber ernsthaft, dass du so denkst finde ich wirklich schlimm
> 
> Das es sich so eingebürgert hat heißt ja nicht, dass es so richtig ist. Unserer Gesellschaft fehlt der sinn zu reblieren.
> Die Leute sollten mal wieder auf die Straße gehen aber leider macht niemand mehr den ersten Schritt (mich eingeschlossen).


 
Jap, bei uns vllt. in Europa mag dies durchaus zutreffen, aber sonst? 

Ich bitte euch, in China und anderen Asiatischen Staaten werden Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten, Afrika wird von China Stück für Stück erkauft, scheis egal auf die Menschen die dort leben. Aber stellt jemand China oder die ganzen anderen unzähligen Menschenrechtsverletzenden Staaten vor ein Gericht, vor eine Gruppe von Menschen, die denen auf die Finger haut? 

Nein. 

Es wird zwar viel geredet, Frau Merkel kritisiert auch oft, aber die Wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen wiegen da doch wesentlich stärker, als die paar Bauern, die mit Füßen getreten werden, die Menschen die einfach eingesperrt werden, weil sie ihren Mund aufreißen oder die Menschen, die einfach nur fair leben wollen. 

Ich bin froh hier zu leben und nicht in den unzähligen Staaten, in denen meine Menschenrechte verletzt werden, und ich, wenn ich einspruch dagegen erheben sollte, einen vorn Kopf bekomme. 

Die MEnschenrechte sind zwar da, aber noch lange lange nicht da wo sie sein sollten und vor allem ist die WELT noch lange nicht da wo sie sein sollte um die Menschenrechte so durchzusetzen, wie man sie durchsetzen sollte.


Und ich bitte euch, außerhalb Europas sind die Menschenrechte doch nichts, welche Staaten scheren sich in Afrika um die einhaltung der Menschenrechte, welche in Asien, welche in Südamerika? Der geringste Teil der Staaten auf den drei Kontinenten. 

Groß reden, "Nanana, das mit dem Menschenrechten müsst ihr aber besser einhalten", kann ich auch, aber hauptsache meine 100.000 Autos werden gekauft, den soweit, das Staaten ihre Wirtschaftlichen Interessen zum wohle der Menschenrechte zurückstellen, sind wir nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jap, bei uns vllt. in Europa mag dies durchaus zutreffen, aber sonst?
> 
> Ich bitte euch, in China und anderen Asiatischen Staaten werden Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten, Afrika wird von China Stück für Stück erkauft, scheis egal auf die Menschen die dort leben. Aber stellt jemand China oder die ganzen anderen unzähligen Menschenrechtsverletzenden Staaten vor ein Gericht, vor eine Gruppe von Menschen, die denen auf die Finger haut?
> 
> ...


 
Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Dass man nicht mehr auf Menschenrechte achten sollte, da es ja sowieso kein Schwein mehr macht oder was?
Dass andere Staaten da nciht drauf achten heißt nur, das es nun vermehrt an uns liegt diese Regelungen zu vertreten.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Dass man nicht mehr auf Menschenrechte achten sollte, da es ja sowieso kein Schwein mehr macht oder was?
> Dass andere Staaten da nciht drauf achten heißt nur, das es nun vermehrt an uns liegt diese Regelungen zu vertreten.


 
Nein das hab ich doch nicht geschrieben. Für mich sind die Menschenrechte natürlich wertvoll, ich hab sie ja auch, wie alle anderen Menschen !theoretisch! auch. 

Ich wollte nur sagen, das in unserer heutigen WElt, die Menschenrechte vom großteil der Staaten auf der Welt, immernoch nichts Wert sind.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein das hab ich doch nicht geschrieben. Für mich sind die Menschenrechte natürlich wertvoll, ich hab sie ja auch, wie alle anderen Menschen !theoretisch! auch.
> 
> Ich wollte nur sagen, das in unserer heutigen WElt, die Menschenrechte vom großteil der Staaten auf der Welt, immernoch nichts Wert sind.


 
Damit hast du leider recht.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Ich glaube wir haben gerade etwas aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich weiß grad auch garnicht mehr, warum ich in Post #48, den Absatz mit den Menschenrechten, so formuliert habe, wie ich ihn formuliert habe  

Eig. wollt ich nur sagen, das Snowden zwar Menschenrechte hat, aber diese ihm eig. rein garnichts nutzen, zwar nicht nur weil viele Staaten einen * auf sie geben, aber vor allem da die USA ja auch nicht selten beide Augen verschließen.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben gerade etwas aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich weiß grad auch garnicht mehr, warum ich in Post #48, den Absatz mit den Menschenrechten, so formuliert habe, wie ich ihn formuliert habe
> 
> Eig. wollt ich nur sagen, das Snowden zwar Menschenrechte hat, aber diese ihm eig. rein garnichts nutzen, zwar nicht nur weil viele Staaten einen * auf sie geben, aber vor allem da die USA ja auch nicht selten beide Augen verschließen.


 
Na dann sind wir uns ja ziemlich einig ^^
Ist ja auch schon recht spät...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben gerade etwas aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich weiß grad auch garnicht mehr, warum ich in Post #48, den Absatz mit den Menschenrechten, so formuliert habe, wie ich ihn formuliert habe
> 
> Eig. wollt ich nur sagen, das Snowden zwar Menschenrechte hat, aber diese ihm eig. rein garnichts nutzen, zwar nicht nur weil viele Staaten einen * auf sie geben, aber vor allem da die USA ja auch nicht selten beide Augen verschließen.


 Ja, das hast du wohl


----------



## Yassen (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> was sollten wir uns um diesen vertrag scheren - die amis scheren sich doch auch nicht wegen recht und gesetz...ich finde wir hätten ihn aufnehmen (und schützen) sollen (wollen doch mal sehen ob die sich nochmal eine Black-Op in Deutschland zu trauen, vor allem wenn die besten die wir haben den schützen würden!)
> 
> sorry, aber momentan habe ich einen regierungshass in mir der ist nimmer schön - bin froh nicht in berlin zu sein und auch nicht in der nähe zu wohnen - denn dieses USA-Kuschen ist einfach nur ******** (im moment muss man sich schämen Europäer zu sein, denn die netten regierungen hier protestieren zwar (ok bis auf die engländer, die klatschen ja sogar noch beifall und machen mit) aber sie tun NICHTS
> 
> mfg LAX



Grundsätzlich muss gesagt werden wir sind keinen deut besser als die amis wenn wir uns unserer recht zurechtbiegen. An verträge hat man sich zu halten egal wie dumm sie sind. 

Und ich würde mal gern den § sehen der sagt das wir snowden aufnehmen könnten (in den Menschenrechten.) glaube den gibt es nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Wir können ihn z.B. in ein Zeugenschutzprogramm stecken.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Asyl dient dazu Menschen zu schützen die politisch und/oder religiös verfolgt werden.

Erklärt mir jetzt bitte jemand inwiefern das auf Herrn Snowden zutrifft ?


----------



## Yassen (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Asyl dient dazu Menschen zu schützen die politisch und/oder religiös verfolgt werden.
> 
> Erklärt mir jetzt bitte jemand inwiefern das auf Herrn Snowden zutrifft ?


 
Das frage ich mich auch. 
Denn er wird nicht wegen seiner politischen Überzeugung verfolgt, sondern wegen einer Straftat dem Verrat. Wenn ein bnd Mitarbeiter daten verraten würde, würde er auch angeklagt werden. Inwieweit er unschuldig ist weil er der Allgemeinheit einen Dienst erwiesen hat kann nur ein gericht klären. Dafür müsste aber er erstmal vor ein solches. (Mir ist selbst klar das er in der usa nicht freigesprochen gesprochen wird.)


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Wieso?

Er ist Unschuldig. Zumindest vor einem Gericht der BRD hätte er absolut nichts zu befürchten.

Vor einem US-Gericht sieht es natürlich komplett anders aus 

Damit sieht es für Herrn Snowden in der BRD eigentlich besser aus als für die meisten Kronzeugen. Die sind ja in aller regel direkt an Straftaten beteiligt, und kommen dennoch Straffrei davon und fallen sogar unter Zeugenschutzprogramme.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Snowden hat sich doch nur an die amerikanische Verfassung gehalten, aber das wird ja aus Gründen der nationalen Sicherheit gerne ignoriert.


----------



## Yassen (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Snowden hat sich doch nur an die amerikanische Verfassung gehalten, aber das wird ja aus Gründen der nationalen Sicherheit gerne ignoriert.


 
ich krieg den Föhn ja, ist richtig. Trotzdem muss wird er gesucht und muss erst von einem gericht von diesem Haftbefehl freigesprochen werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Dann gäbe es aber wohl für niemanden politisches Asyl, wenn jedes Mal gewartet werden muss, dass Haftbefehle aufgehoben werden, was sowieso nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Snowden hat sich doch nur an die amerikanische Verfassung gehalten, aber das wird ja aus Gründen der nationalen Sicherheit gerne ignoriert.


 
Inwiefern hat er sich denn an die Verfassung gehalten ? Es ist Aufgabe der NSA im Ausland zu spionieren.. nur deswegen gibt es diesen Geheimdienst.

Und die NSA spioniert keine US-Bürger aus - DAS wäre gegen die Verfassung gewesen


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> China könnte der USA das Genick brechen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Schuss abzufeuern und die Aktion würde nicht mal lange dauern.


 
Und dabei würden sie sich selbst das Genick brechen und deswegen werden sie das 1. nie machen und 2. haben sie immer noch ihre Währung an den Dollar gekoppelt.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Und die NSA spioniert keine US-Bürger aus - DAS wäre gegen die Verfassung gewesen



Das machen Briten, Australier und Neuseeländer und schicken die Daten dann zur NSA.


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



> Und die NSA spioniert keine US-Bürger aus


Natürlich nicht... sagen sie...
Alle anderen schon - aber nicht die eigenen...warum auch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Und die NSA spioniert keine US-Bürger aus


Ach, haben sie das gesagt?

Ich bezog mich auf den Teil der Verfassung, der bei 'Vermächtnis der Tempelritter' erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dabei würden sie sich selbst das Genick brechen und deswegen werden sie das 1. nie machen und 2. haben sie immer noch ihre Währung an den Dollar gekoppelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Das machen Briten, Australier und Neuseeländer und schicken die Daten dann zur NSA.


 
Ganz genau.. das hatte ich als Grundwissen bei den Diskutanten vorausgesetzt.. somit ist das spionieren der NSA aber vollkommen Verfassungskonform und Herr Snowden hat nichts weiter getan als eine Straftat zu begehen..

Edit: @Nailgun ... ein Teil der aufgedeckten Spionage widmete sich allein den Mechanismen den die NSA nutze um zu erfahren ob es sich bei einer Zielperson um einen US-Bürger handelt. 
Und wie gesagt.. sie müssen es auch garnicht, denn das ausspionieren der US-Bürger übernehmen die anderen 4 der 5-eyes-Staaten


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Das läuft aber auf's Selbe raus, bzw. macht es die Sache noch schlimmer, da sie andere Länder bei der Bespitzelung der eigenen Bürger unterstützen würden.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das läuft aber auf's Selbe raus.


 
Es geht hier um den Punkt das Herr Snowden - bei aller moralischer Entrüstung - keine illegalen Praktiken aufgedeckt hat. Somit is die Verfolgung wegen Verrats/Hochverrats etc vollkommen legitim.. 
wäre ihm in Frankreich, Großbritannien, Russland oder auch Deutschland nicht anders ergangen.
Nur in China und Saudi Arabien vielleicht, da gibts für sowas noch die Todesstrafe


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Jein, denn wenn die NSA andere Länder bei der Bespitzelung der eigenen Leute unterstützt, ist das ebenso Verrat.


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



> Und die NSA spioniert keine US-Bürger aus - DAS wäre gegen die Verfassung gewesen


Zum Datenschutz in den USA:


> Datenschützer: USA haben keine validen Datenschutzgesetze im Privatbereich


Datenschutz USA

und

Datenschützer USA haben keine validen Datenschutzgesetze im - Weichert kritisiert Spionage bei Internetfirmen | Interview | Deutschlandfunk


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Es geht hier um den Punkt das Herr Snowden - bei aller moralischer Entrüstung - keine illegalen Praktiken aufgedeckt hat. Somit is die Verfolgung wegen Verrats/Hochverrats etc vollkommen legitim..
> wäre ihm in Frankreich, Großbritannien, Russland oder auch Deutschland nicht anders ergangen.
> Nur in China und Saudi Arabien vielleicht, da gibts für sowas noch die Todesstrafe


 Und als was bezeichnest du dann bitte die Mikros usw in Botschaften?

Damit machen Sie sich Strafbar, denn in den Botschaften usw gilt das jeweilige nationale Recht, und nicht das Recht der USA...


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Als wenn BND und Co dort keine Wanzen und ähnliches hatten... Meine Güte man kann sich auch anstellen. Jeder auslandsGeheimdienst belauscht andere Nationen - dazu sind sie da

Und das weiß auch jeder - auch jeder hier im Forum. Natürlich ist der Aufschrei groß wenn mal einer dabei erwischt wird. Ändern wird sich trotzdem nichts.. Weil jene die schreien genau wissen, das sie es selbst nicht anders machen


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Das ist aber der springende Punkt. So lange man sich nicht erwischen lässt, sind es nur Gerüchte, und jeder hat immer noch die Gelegenheit sein Handeln zu überdenken.

Wenn man erwischt wird, dann ist es halt essig, und man muss auch zu seinen Fehlern stehen und die Konsequenzen tragen.

Wie gesagt, Gesetze sind dafür da sich daran zu halten. Wer sich nicht daran hält muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. So ist es halt in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## MrGarrack (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Mal ganz ehrlich jeder der sich darueber noch wundert ist meiner meinung nach entweder verdammt naiv oder er/sie weiss es und will es nicht wahrhaben,da dann doch ein gewisser Restfunke an Hoffnung an die Menschheit exestiert. Ich will niemandem das absprechen und auch nicht verurteilen jeder geht mit Problemen anders um(ich hase einfach alle vielleicht nicht die beste Methode aber ise macht Spass).Das die Amis das machen ist mir schon verdammt lange klar ,es gilt die alte Regel:"Kenne deinen Feind,und jeder ist dein Feind". Fuer mich sind die Ammis ein scheinbar paranoider Haufen von Narren die sich es bald selbst ausloeschen werden,man muss sich ja mal nur angucken was die futtern ich meine wir Deutschen sind da ja schon echt sagen wir mal unempfindlich aber die Ammmis setzen da noch echt einen drauf.So das war Punkt 1.Punkt 2 die Spionage selbst ist fuer mich keine Ueberraschung und daher sit die Info an sich keien Pfifferling wert.So sehr ich Snowden fuer sein Vertauen in die Menschen schätze eher umsomehr muss ich ihn entäuschen , denn wenn es dazu kommt fuer was einzustehen ist man ganz schnell alein.Im dem Tenor ich bewunder ihn fuer seine Naivität und trauere um ihn auf grund seiner Dummheit,im vollen Bewusstsein,dass das was er getan hat eigentlichn moralisch richtig ist und dennoch falsch weil es ihn wahrscheinlich seinb Leben kosten wird und dies finde ich wirklich bedauerlich,das ein Mensch fuer das ploitische Machtgetue der Politiker sterben muss.Das was mich aber wirklich ankotzt ist die Tatsache das wenn die meine Daten mitschreiben  natuerlich auch meine Zeit damit belasten mag jetzt zwar pro Suche vielleicht 1/1*10^6 sekunde gwesen sein dennoch es ist *MEINE ZEIT!! *das aufgrund irgendeines geldgirigen Sacks diese eh schon kurz bemesen Zeitspanne weiter verkuerzt wird ist der Punkt der mich persoehnlich wirklich aufregt.Deswegen haben auch die Briten jetzt ein Problem denn rein theoretiisch koennte jeder Nutzer die Briten verklagen nicht weil sie den Trfikl mit geschriben haben sondern weil sie ihn verlangsamt haben .(man koennte sie zwar auch wegen spionage verklagen das wurde aber niemanden interresiern in dem Moment wo aber verdammt viel Kohle im Spiel ist,wie es bei der Verlangsamung der Fall ist koennte das noch ganz witzig werden) Und Punkto 3 das unsere Regierung
uns in dem maße auspioniert wie die ammis es tun ist unwahrscheinlich, nicht das sie das aus moralischer Ueberzeugung nicht tun wuerden ich halte sie schlicht weg zu inkompetent  .Der letzte Punkt ist auch nix neues  das  unsere Regierung kein Rückrat hatdürfte auch dem Letzten klar sein.Die Chinesen und Russen wuerden Snowden allein schon deswegn aufnehmen weil sie den Ammis damit eins auswischen koennen.Auch denk ich mal das die falsche Faehrten legen.Ich denke aber erst mal ist Snowden in Sircherheit den momentan ist er in der Oeffentlichkeit und sehr viele Staaten koennen die Ammis aufs Blut nicht aus.   

Und fuers Kroenende Ende "Icecream" "Herbstwind" "Operation:Gironimo" ich denke das reicht.
MfG MrGarrack


----------



## AchtBit (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



XT1024 schrieb:


> PS: iPod Nano 2g, silber, 4 GB?



Seriennr. check. Bingo!   Sieh mal einer an, tut Apple glatt alle aufkommenden Titel munter mitschneiden. Wär ich nie drauf gekommen, weil ich den pod normal nicht am PC hab. Kann aber schon sein, dass ich vor 2J. mal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den pod mal drangeklupt hatte.

Die Fragen sind aber die gleichen geblieben. Warum selektiv und total Titel-Aktionen mitschneiden? Deinstall is nicht, auch nicht mit Deep Scan, weil kein Bezug zu dem Reg. Eintrag ermittelbar ist.

Wie auch immer, dass Apple mitunter rumschnüffelt, is eh defakto und mir ists im Prinzip latte ob einer spioniert oder nicht. EDV wird nie total sicher sein. Wenn man sich mit der Aussenwelt vernetzt hat, dann erst gar keine sensiblen Daten im Netzzugriffsbereich ablegen.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Asyl in Deutschland? Dann könnte man ihn gleich an Amerika ausliefern...


----------



## Anubis12334 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Asyl in Deutschland? Dann könnte man ihn gleich an Amerika ausliefern...


 
Was sich für einen Strafttäter ja auch gehört, alles andere wäre nicht gerade eines Rechtsstaates würdig


----------



## Patze93 (22. Juli 2013)

Anubis12334 schrieb:


> Was sich für einen Strafttäter ja auch gehört, alles andere wäre nicht gerade eines Rechtsstaates würdig



Ansichtssache, da gibt es andere Meinungen, so auch meine. Die Amys meinen sie können sich alles Leisten. Sehr gut dass, das mal ans Licht gekommen ist


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Die frage ist eher wie eng hat Deutschland mit den USA zusammengearbeitet 

MfG


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*

Dann soll er eben auf dem Mond leben so einfach ist das!


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Petition an Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Snowden Asyl zu gewähren.*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Die frage ist eher wie eng hat Deutschland mit den USA zusammengearbeitet
> 
> MfG


 
Da bekommst garantiert eher heraus, wer J.F.K. damals wirklich umgebracht hat.


----------

